
Corporate Open Source Anti-Patterns (2012) [video] - rfreytag
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm8P4oCIY3g
======
dang
A thread from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7879763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7879763)

